# What is a good viola to buy?



## Carol B

Hello, all:

I'm a newbie at strings and want to buy a really good viola. My budget is limited, unfortunately! I'm not a professional, but would like an instrument where I can develop a good sound and truly enjoy my experience. My goal is to eventually play in our community orchestra, which is a volunteer group. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Any ideas would be appreciated!

Carol B.


----------



## Bach

Good viola? Paradox?


----------



## Carol B

Oh, gee, I haven't even bought one yet and the jokes have begun!


----------



## Aramis

Don't be choosy. Every viola is good enough as long as it plays. You can develop a good sound and truly enjoy your experience with cheapest thing you would find. IMHO. 

I've been playin' extremely cheap instruments all my life and I never had really serious problem with practicing, playing with other musicians or having a good time. Just go and buy any viola in your shop that you will find good-looking.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Get your local teacher to help you by going with you to the music shop. Don't buy anything on your first visit. Talk with the teacher about what he thought about the instruments he tried. Talk with him (or her) about your finacial capabilities. The go back and try the instruments the teacher told you on your own. Take your time and if you are in any doubt ask a LOT of questions. If you can also get the instrument on a trial period that would give you a chance to see if you really want it. DON'T GO SHOPPING ON YOUR OWN! I hope this helps.
FC


----------



## Carol B

Thanks so much for your advice! I think that's a great idea.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Good luck. Let us know when and what you decide to buy.
FC


----------



## Alnitak

post-minimalist said:


> Get your local teacher to help you by going with you to the music shop. Don't buy anything on your first visit. Talk with the teacher about what he thought about the instruments he tried. Talk with him (or her) about your finacial capabilities. The go back and try the instruments the teacher told you on your own. Take your time and if you are in any doubt ask a LOT of questions. If you can also get the instrument on a trial period that would give you a chance to see if you really want it. DON'T GO SHOPPING ON YOUR OWN! I hope this helps.
> FC


 + 1.

( good advice. )


----------

